# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  ¡Otro pescadito!

## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/

El Gold Fish más grande jamás capturado

A simple vista puede parecer un muñeco de peluche ganado en alguna feria, pero es de verdad y pesa más de 13 kilos. No creo que exista ninguna pecera tan grande como para tener en casa a este animalito.
dailymail.co.uk 


We're going to need a bigger bowl! Fisherman catches massive 30lb 'goldfish'

By Mail Foreign Service
Last updated at 3:16 PM on 8th September 2010


It might look like an enormously generous fairground prize.

But no goldfish bowl in the world could contain this catch.

The orange koi carp weighs 30lb - the same as an average three-year-old girl - and is thought to be one of the largest of its kind ever captured.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worl...#ixzz0z3G0UW3L



What a whopper! Angler Raphael Biagini got the surprise of his life when he landed this gigantic koi carp on a fishing trip to France. At 30lb it's thought to be the largest of its kind ever caught in the wild

It took Raphael Biagini ten minutes to reel the creature out of a lake in the south of France - moments after fellow anglers told him they had spent six years trying to snare the legendary 'giant goldfish'. 

Mr Biagini, pictured, said: 'To begin with, we couldn't tell what was at the end of the line, but we knew it was big.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worl...#ixzz0z3G9Z1C7


Los que no sepais/sepamos lo suficiente de ingles, esto viene a decir que en la pecera de tu casa no cabe y que a ver donde esta el minino que se atreve a meterle mano (estando vivo) :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


El Photoshop CS5 es la leche  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El Photoshop CS5 es la leche



Yo creo que sí. Tiene varios fallos, el grosor de los dedos es diferente en cada mano y el direccion que tiene el brazo derecho y en la tiene la mano son imposibles.

Lo siento ben-amar, te lo has tragado.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo creo que sí. Tiene varios fallos, el grosor de los dedos es diferente en cada mano y el direccion que tiene el brazo derecho y en la tiene la mano son imposibles.
> 
> Lo siento ben-amar, te lo has tragado.


¡otro que ha picao! :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Pues esa foto, como es normal, yo la he visto en otros sitios.
Y es un koi, mejor dicho, una carpa mezclada con un koi. Su nombre "técnico" sería un Orengi.

 El koi procede de la selección durante años de la carpa común con sus diversas mutaciones. Pero los kois actuales, el morro lo tienen distintos. ësta carpa ha heredado el color, pero no la forma corporal, aspecto importantísimo en un koi que se precie.

No es un goldfish.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues esa foto, como es normal, yo la he visto en otros sitios.
> Y es un koi, mejor dicho, una carpa mezclada con un koi. Su nombre "técnico" sería un Orengi.
> 
>  El koi procede de la selección durante años de la carpa común con sus diversas mutaciones. Pero los kois actuales, el morro lo tienen distintos. ësta carpa ha heredado el color, pero no la forma corporal, aspecto importantísimo en un koi que se precie.
> 
> No es un goldfish.


Aun así, tiene una pinta a Photoshop CS5 que tiembla el misterio... :Cool:

----------


## jasg555

Boca de un koi pequeño, más redondeada, menos proyectada:



 Forma corporal de un koi tres veces campeón del certamen más importante a nivel mundial. 93 cm. Forma ahusada:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Forma corporal de un koi tres veces campeón del certamen más importante a nivel mundial. 93 cm. Forma ahusada:


Precioso  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Ese es tuyo???  :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> Precioso 
> 
> Ese es tuyo???


 :Big Grin:  Que más quisiera :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :
Ese pez es uno de los tres kois más famosos de toda la historia.

Perteneció a Cleff Neale, y ganó tres veces el All Japan. El equivalente al Gran National más o menos. Desafortunadamente murió joven.

Hoy hay otro que va tras sus pasos: Diablo.



 Los míos son mucho más sencillos, de andar por casa:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No están nada mal, pero vamos, que yo te los preparo en un momento mejor que ese de Cleff Neale  :Cool: 

Aquí tengo un par de botes de tinta china, déjame el koi, que te lo preparo en un momento, va a temblar hasta el misterio... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> No están nada mal, pero vamos, que yo te los preparo en un momento mejor que ese de Cleff Neale 
> 
> Aquí tengo un par de botes de tinta china, déjame el koi, que te lo preparo en un momento, va a temblar hasta el misterio...


 Si fuera así.... nos forraríamos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

¡Aqui estoy yo! contad conmigo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonitos "pececillos" jasg, tienes una bueno coleccion  :Big Grin: .

----------


## jasg555

> Bonitos "pececillos" jasg, tienes una bueno coleccion .



 Sigo la máxima del Gran Maestro Japones, que dice:

 Si quieres ser feliz un rato.........  *véngate.*
 Si quieres ser feliz un día...........  *emborráchate.*
 Si quieres ser feliz un año..........  *cásate.*
 Si quieres ser feliz toda la vida...  *cría peces.*

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

PD: Hay una variante china en la que se cambian los peces por las plantas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sigo la máxima del Gran Maestro Japones, que dice:
> 
>  Si quieres ser feliz un rato.........  *véngate.*
>  Si quieres ser feliz un día...........  *emborráchate.*
>  Si quieres ser feliz un año..........  *cásate.*
>  Si quieres ser feliz toda la vida...  *cría peces.*
> 
> 
> 
> PD: *Hay una variante china en la que se cambian los peces por las plantas*.



Jajajaja.
Yo prefiero las plantas, pues los peces con los gatos no se llevan muy bien :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Intentan identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón

Yahoo! News


La Policía de Bahamas está intentando identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón tigre capturado en las islas Exuma por tres pescadores locales. 

Intentan identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón. 
Los investigadores forenses están realizando pruebas de ADN a 2 piernas, 2 brazos y varios restos de torsos encontrados en el interior de un escualo de 3,6 metros, para determinar si pertenecen a algunas de las dos personas denunciadas como desaparecidas en el archipiélago caribeño.

Según declaró Glenn Miller, asistente de la investigación, a la agencia AP, no está claro que las víctimas murieran producto de un ataque. Pudieron ser ingeridas por el tiburón de forma posterior, por lo que también existe la posibilidad de que los restos pertenezcan a algún balsero que se dirigiera a Florida.

La directora del centro de estudios sobre tiburones de Princeton, Marie Levine dijo a la agencia que esta especie de escualos goza de una reputación que exagera su instinto de matar, ya que los ataques fatales son relativamente bajos y no suelen alimentarse de presas vivas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Intentan identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón
> 
> Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> La Policía de Bahamas está intentando identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón tigre capturado en las islas Exuma por tres pescadores locales. 
> 
> Intentan identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón. 
> *Los investigadores forenses están realizando pruebas de ADN a 2 piernas, 2 brazos y varios restos de torsos encontrados en el interior de un escualo de 3,6 metros*, para determinar si pertenecen a algunas de las dos personas denunciadas como desaparecidas en el archipiélago caribeño.
> ...




 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Sin palabras  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## jasg555

Si los cuidas bien, son muy agradecidos...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si los cuidas bien, son muy agradecidos...



Pues cuidado no te vallan a dar un bocado  :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## jasg555

Vuelvo a poner la noticia, ésta vez de yahoo. Porque las explicaciones de los periodistas son de risa:

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/22/2010...r-f0c422d.html

Y entresaco:
*se parece bastante a la típica y común mascota que la gran mayoría de niños tiene en su pecera*

 Lo de las peceras son carassius habitualmente, otra especie distinta aunque de la misma familia, y que no supera los 25 cm con buenos cuidados.

*Históricamente, esta especie fue descubierta en Asia y su diferencia con el resto de las carpas radica en su color, naranja fuerte.*

 No se descubrió en ningún sitio, se cultivó durante siglos, criando los que tenían mutación roja, etc..., un pequeño número de entre todos en los arrozales de los campesinos chinos, y luego se utilizaron para los jardines del emperador.

Posteriormente, los japoneses, tras una estudiada selección, crearon las variedades actuales y le dieron la excelencia y exclusividad de hoy.

*La especie 'koi', a pesar de significar 'amor' en japonés y ser un símbolo de buena suerte, suele ser bastante resistente y algo agresiva, ya que debido a su color es una presa fácil para los depredadores.*

 Ese koi es de tamaño mediano.
Koi no significa "Amor", sino que es la abreviatura de "Nishikigoi", que significa "joya viviente". Es un símbolo nacional, mantener kois en buenas condiciones da prestigio en Japón y es una industria muy importante que mueve unas cifras muy altas de millones de dólares.
 Es menos resistente que las varidades salvajes, precisamente por su selección continuada, y no es para nada agresiva; o lo es en la misma intensidad que yo soy socio del R. Madrid, es decir: 0

En definitiva, en pocas lineas, el becario se ha cubierto de gloria. Miedo me da de lo que puedan decir en asuntos en los que no entienda y verdaderamente importantes...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Intentan identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón
> 
> Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> La Policía de Bahamas está intentando identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón tigre capturado en las islas Exuma por tres pescadores locales. 
> 
> Intentan identificar los restos humanos encontrados dentro de un tiburón. 
> Los investigadores forenses están realizando pruebas de ADN a 2 piernas, 2 brazos y varios restos de torsos encontrados en el interior de un escualo de 3,6 metros, para determinar si pertenecen a algunas de las dos personas denunciadas como desaparecidas en el archipiélago caribeño.
> ...


Tremenda noticia  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## No Registrado

El pez no parece nada  a una garpa Koi o "Goldfish" , la silueta del "pex rojo" es mas alargada mientras que la carpa común en mas rechoncha.
Mas bién parece como mucho un híbrido de carpa común y pez rojo y no me extrañaría tampoco que fuese una carpa común coloreada con photoshop.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

hola, ese gold fish del que hablas se nota que es falso porque un hombre no puede con un pez de esas dimensiones lo siento pero no ha colado.

----------


## REEGE

Capturado en el río Urumea el primer salmón del año, una hembra de 5,7 kilos. 
San Sebastián, 4 abr (EFE).- El primer ejemplar de salmón de esta temporada, una hembra de 5,70 kilos y 80 centímetros de largo, fue capturado el fin de semana en la estación de control que la Diputación de Guipúzcoa mantiene al paso de este cauce fluvial por Hernani.

Según ha informado hoy la institución foral en un comunicado, el ejemplar capturado, una vez censado, fue liberado de nuevo al Urumea para que pueda completar de forma natural su ciclo reproductivo.

El departamento de Desarrollo del Medio Rural tiene instalada desde 1993 dicha estación, que ha controlado desde su puesta en marcha la entrada de mil salmones.

La misma fuente ha precisado que este seguimiento ha permitido recoger un gran volumen de información sobre las características de las poblaciones de salmones del Urumea.

La entrada de ejemplares en este río se inicia habitualmente en el mes de mayo y se prolonga hasta diciembre, aunque la mayor parte de ellos lo hacen en otoño gracias al mayor caudal del río. EFE

Fuente:Efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

El vecino de Milagro Carlos Serrano Escalada pescó el pasado sábado un siluro de 77 kg de peso y una longitud de 1,95 m. El espectacular ejemplar fue capturado en el río Ebro a su paso por Tudela.


Carlos Serrano utilizó la modalidad de pesca de lance desde un Kayac y necesitó algo más de 50 minutos para poder sacar a la superficie al siluro.

----------


## santy

> El vecino de Milagro Carlos Serrano Escalada pescó el pasado sábado un siluro de 77 kg de peso y una longitud de 1,95 m. El espectacular ejemplar fue capturado en el río Ebro a su paso por Tudela.
> 
> 
> Carlos Serrano utilizó la modalidad de pesca de lance desde un Kayac y necesitó algo más de 50 minutos para poder sacar a la superficie al siluro.


¡¡¡Menudo pedazo de bicho!!! :EEK!: , tiene que ser la leche pescar uno de esos :Cool: .
Un saludo a todos

----------


## ben-amar

Te roza uno de como este mientras te bañas y, te aseguro, comienzas a creer que realmente se puede andar sobre las aguas, mas bien correr  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya pedazo de bichaco... :EEK!:  :EEK!: .
Con eso tienes para una comilona a tosdo el pueblo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Pero si eso es capaz de tragar a una persona entera... :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

----------


## REEGE

PESCA
Alberto Fernández pescó el "campanu" en La Ortona.
El salmón pesó 5,800 kilos y fue capturado a cucharilla. Será subastado hoy Cornellana.
EFE | 01/05/2011

El pescador Alberto Fernández ha capturado hoy el primer salmón de la temporada en Asturias, que recibe el nombre de "campanu", a las 6.55 horas, en el pozo La Ortona, del río Narcea.

Según informa la organización, el pez, que pesó 5,800 kilos y fue capturado a cucharilla, será subastado hoy, a las 13 horas, en la localidad de Cornellana, en Salas.

La pesca del salmón es una actividad muy arraigada en el Principado, que reúne a cientos de pescadores en la apertura de la temporada en las riberas de los ríos asturianos.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos, como anteriormente dije, los amigos, el trabajo y una caña barata del Decathlon con 4 aparejos me han animado en éste arte o deporte llamado pesca...
Os quiero comentar que lo pasé mal al quitar la cucharilla a éste Black bass de algo más de kilo, mi primer trofeo y seguro el causante de que repita otras muchas tardes en el Fresnedas.
Pero soltarlo poco a poco y ver sus ansias de adentrarse en el embalse me aliviaron bastante...
Un abrazo a todos los pescadores y que sepais que practico el tan famoso *"CAPTURA Y SUELTA", "LIMPIEZA DE MÁRGENES" y "RESPETO POR LA FLORA Y LA FAUNA"*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Pon la caña recta anda, que por mucho que lo acerques a la cámara ese bass no se hace más grande, jajajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Por cierto... ¿con qué caña estás pescando? ¿No te has pasado un poco con la caña?  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Tienes razón por mucho que lo acerque más, ese pescaito no crece más... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Entiende que es mi primer posado... Contador, seguro que la primera vez que subió al podium se puso un pelín nervioso... (como yo) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Cayeron 6 en una buena tarde-noche y lo pasé genial...
Ah, la caña es como es... ya lo he dicho de una oferta del decathlon y sí, es largita para el Black bass... pero hasta que compre otra!! :Embarrassment: 
A ver si me das unas lecciones de como pescar las miles de carpas que aquí hay con maiz... No tengo ni p**a idea de como montar la caña...
Por privado, ok??
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tienes razón por mucho que lo acerque más, ese pescaito no crece más... 
> Entiende que es mi primer posado...


Ah bueno, entonces se acepta, es tu primer pez  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 




> Cayeron 6 en una buena tarde-noche y lo pasé genial...


A la caída de la tarde, ya oscureciendo, es la hora perfecta para revolcar algunos bichejos. También, por la mañana temprano, amaneciendo, también es buena hora para revolcar algún tarugo.




> Ah, la caña es como es... ya lo he dicho de una oferta del decathlon y sí, es largita para el Black bass... *pero hasta que compre otra!!*


Si no quieres tener una caña para cada tipo de señuelo y pesca, te recomiendo que busques una polivalente que te de el apaño para todo, por ejemplo, busca que no sea larga (no más de 2 metros), acción media y potencia medium-heavy, y por supuesto, de carbono. Con eso ya tienes una caña polivalente para todo.

Si te sigue gustando la pesca del black-bass y quieres perfeccionar en un futuro ya te podrás comprar cañas con potencia y acción específicas dependiendo del tipo de pesca, técnicas y señuelos que quieras emplear. En mi caso, yo tengo 4, y dependiendo si utilizo vinilos, jigs, jerkbaits, crankbaits, spinnerbaits, etc, pues ya elijo una caña u otra dependiendo de como quiera jugar con ellas.




> A ver si me das unas lecciones de como pescar las miles de carpas que aquí hay con maiz... No tengo ni p**a idea de como montar la caña...
> Por privado, ok??
> Un saludo.


Jajajaja, tampoco soy catedrático de carpfishing ni nada parecido  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ok  :Wink: . Luego te mandaré un privado y te pondré algunas cosillas.

----------


## FEDE

Para ser la primera vez no está nada mal  :EEK!:  pescando eso se aficciona cualquiera  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  enhorabuena amigo Reege  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Buena pesca, Reege, enhorabuena por esa 1ª captura.
Por cierto, ¿es cierto que esta prohibida la pesca tan cerca de la presa?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, ¿es cierto que esta prohibida la pesca tan cerca de la presa?


En algunas sí y en otros no. Generalmente no suele estar prohibido pescar junto al muro, salvo que por ejemplo exista alguna toma para una central hidroeléctrica o que haya alguna zona peligrosa en donde se creen remolinos o similares, en ese caso sí que es posible que esté prohibido.

Aparte de eso, luego cada organismo y cada comunidad autónoma tiene su lesgilación y en algunos casos puede que lo prohiban, pero ya depende de cada territorio y de cada administración.

Pero al menos, en los embalses que yo suelo corretear, en ninguno de ellos existen prohibiciones cercanas a los muros. En Cijara, antaño, la toma para la central de Cijara II no estaba vallada y sí que había un cartel que indicaba que no se podía pescar en esa zona, pero a día de hoy, está vallada y por lo tanto, ya no está prohibido nada, simplemente, la valla te lo impide.

Por ejemplo, debajo de las presas, en cuencos, cerca de descargas, y en las proximidades de escalas de peces, sí que está prohibido casi en todas. Aunque poca gente cumple la ley, ya que he visto a más de uno pescando en escalas de peces, y en los cuencos... y también he visto a alguno caerse al cuenco y darse un buen remojón  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Ayer por la mañana antes de hacer mi turno de tarde en el fresnedas, me fui con unos amigos de "carpas"... era el cuarto día que íbamos y me dije, si no pesco ninguna me retiro de ésto.
Sacamos unas diez y lo pasamos de lo lindo... no llevabamos cámara y lástima que no pudieseis ver mi primera Carpa, de más de 2kgrs y que me hizo disfrutar de lo lindo...
Ya me he picado en éste deporte chicos, asi que los días que vaya me acordaré de llevar cámara y de vosotros... :Embarrassment: 
Un saludo y F. Lázaro y demás pescadores, se admiten técnicas, consejos, cebos....etc...etc...

----------


## REEGE

Ésta mañana antes de ir a trabajar he estado pescando con mis amigos a las carpas... Sólo seis y no muy grandes, pero hemos vuelto a disfrutar y poco a poco vamos aprendiendo...
Mucha calor a partir de las 10 de la mañana, pero merece la pena...
Captura y Suelta!!!







Un saludo y os tengo que decir una cosa... LO DEJAMOS TODO IGUAL!!!

*Pescador, practica el juego limpio!! Por unos márgenes vírgenes!!*

----------


## REEGE

Hola chicos hoy he capturado con mucho sudor, la mayor carpa "en mi corta carrera de pescador"... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile: 
Calculo que pesaría unos 2kgrs.
Fue devuelta tras la foto a su medio natural!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Ayer me dí otra vueltecita por la pequeña presa de Los Molinillos y otra buena Carpa que muestro en el foro...
Saqué 3 black-bass también.
Aquí os la presento:

----------


## Hixem

Veo que por aqui también hay aficion por la pesca...jejej yo practico carpfishing, aqui os dejo un pececillo, un saludo y recordar captura y suelta



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

¡un pececillo! Es el que crio a todos los demas peces del lugar!  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Hola Hixem...
Viendo eso, que hasta asusta... los pececillos son las carpillas de entre medio kilo y dos kilos que he pescado yo...
Bueno, yo soy un principiante aún y espero aprender mucho de vosotros.
Sobretodo lo esencial, Captura y Suelta y el respeto por el medio ya lo tengo...
Lo demás es pasarlo lo mejor posible y respetar a todos esos animalitos que tantos buenos ratos son capazes de darnos!!
Cuanto pesa ese bicho Hixem??
Es tremendo, muchas gracias por la foto!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que pedazo de carpa royal, ¿cuanto pesaba?, lo más bonito es el rato que te llevaria sacarla.
Enhora buena.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## Hixem

La verdad es que si, es un pez considerable...jejeje el peso fueron unos 14kg en breve empezaran las competiciones territoriales en Madrid y espero volver a reencontrarme con ella jejeje espero poder seguir poniendo algun pez mas un slaudo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para la semana que viene tengo programado un viaje a una charca privada por la zona de Medellín - Don Benito.

Según me han comentado, dicen que hay unas carpas exageradas, a ver qué tal se me da. Ya he empezado a modificar los elásticos de los kits, en dos de ellos tengo montada goma hueca, pero la cambiaré por hidroelastic, me fío más de ella aunque sean parecidas.

Esperemos que se de bien y revolquemos unas cuantas de carpas bien hermosas  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Cuidado, no te revuelquen a tí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuidado, no te revuelquen a tí.


Jajajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ya tienen que ser grandes para revolcarme en el agua a mí  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

SE SUBASTARÁ EN CORNELLANA
El río Narcea da el 'campanu' de Asturias, un salmón de 6,8 kilos.
Oviedo  | Actualizado el 18/03/2012 a las 14:18 horas 

El pescador es Enrique García, conocido como Enrique 'El de Bárzana', natural de Salas y que es un conocido ribereño de ese río. La pieza fue capturada a las 10.15 horas y pesó 6,700 kilogramo.

A las 14.30 horas esta previsto que se subastase en la Feria de Salmón de Cornellana. Era este domingo cuando arrancaba la temporada de pesca en los ríos asturianos.

Las licencias en vigor para este año 2012 ascienden a 26.551, 11.442 de salmón y 15.109 de trucha, y la temporada se extenderá hasta el 31 de julio en el caso del salmón y en el caso de la trucha hasta el 15 de agosto, aunque la temporada de esta última varía en función de la zona y el tipo de pesca. Se crean zonas exclusivas para pesca con mosca, cuya temporada será del 15 al 31 de julio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ese es un buen bicharraco... menudos filetes de salmón ahumado tienen que salir de ahí, jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: http://www.maximumhunting.com/michig...northern-pike/

La virgen peazo cacharro, la primera imagen es bárbara  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

A ese bicho, más que un pez artifial habrá que tirarle un pollo vivo  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Si éstos se pasearan por el fresnedas... éste que escribe no se iba a dar muchos paseos por los margenes del embalse...por si las moscas..jejeje
Parecen tiburones!!!!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si éstos se pasearan por el fresnedas... éste que escribe no se iba a dar muchos paseos por los margenes del embalse...por si las moscas..jejeje
> Parecen tiburones!!!!!!!!!


Pues yo estaría allí todos los días a ver si fuera capaz de darle caza... tiene que ser impresionante revolcar ese tarugo, los tirones que tiene que pegar tienen que ser flojos  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Hoy comencé la temporada de pesca en el embalse "hermano" del Fresnedas...
He estado sobre las 16:00 horas pescando en el Embalse de Los Molinillos, con boya y tres plomos colocados a unos 20cm de distancia cada uno, con anzuelo del 10 y cebo de maiz dulce (3 granos).
He sacado 3 carpas y he tenido algunas picadas más, pero al no llevar cámara y al estar sólo, no he podido más que sacarle una foto con el móvil a la última de ellas...
Aquí la tenéis:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bien Reege, bonita carpa. Por lo que veo, se te dio bien la jornada, ya veo que avanzas rápidamente en este mundillo.

Ya te has atrevido a empezar a pescar con *hair* en el Fresnedas o todavía no?

----------


## REEGE

Bueno hoy he disfrutado de la mejor tarde de pesca desde que me he aficionado a ésto...
En dos horas que he estado en una recula del Fresnedas he sacado un buen barbo y una carpa con mis primeros boilies de banana.
La carpa sobre 2 kgs y el bonito barbo rondaría los 3 kgs... precioso!!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

REEGE no habrás exagerado un poco el peso amigo o era a ojo de buen cubero.
Bueno, me creo lo del peso, desde luego te has divertido que es lo importante.
Una pregunta, la carpa hay que echarla al agua o dejarla morir, con esto de las especies invasoras.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una pregunta, la carpa hay que echarla al agua o dejarla morir, con esto de las especies invasoras.


Según tengo entendido no. La carpa está clasificada como Especie Exótica con Potencial Invasor y como Invasora, según el Real Decreto 1628/2011, de 14 de noviembre.

PD: Buenas capturas Reege, aunque en el barbo creo que el cálculo a ojo de buen cubero se te ido un poco... Por cierto, de qué diámetro eran los boilies?

----------


## frfmfrfm

¿ que es un  boilies ?
Yo he pescado hasta con una cuerda y en la punta medio metro de tanza nylon. Una vez hice un anzuelo con un alfiler y lo más gracioso que pesqué las personas que estaban con migo alucinaron, otras veces he usado palitos como boya, pero boilies es muuuu moderno para mi.

----------


## REEGE

Para algo bueno que pesco le ponemos pegas...jejeje
Es cierto que lo hice a ojo, pero estoy seguro que su peso estaba más cerca de 3kgs que de los 2kgs.
La Carpa no la medí, pero el barbo era de casi 60cm, con buen contorno y luchó como un samurai.
Los boilies de banana eran de 20mm y para frfmfrfm, ésto es un montaje con boilie:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por cierto Reege, que tal anda el Frenedas de cangrejos? Lo digo porque, como haya mucho cangrejo, las boilies te las hacen polvo...

PD: Luego te llamo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Al final ninguno ha contestado a frfmfrfm.
Un boilie es lo que antes llamábamos carnada, o carnaza.
Vamos lo que se pone en o junto al anzuelo para que el pez pique.
Yo los ponía en el mismo anzuelo y también lo hacía con hilo y nada de inventos de harinas y maíz, con pan duro el primero y luego con carne del primer pez que pescaba.
Claro que entonces no se llevaba aquello de captura y suelta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vamos lo que *se pone en o junto al anzuelo* para que el pez pique.


¿Un boilie puesto en el mismo anzuelo? Eso sí que no lo he visto nunca  :EEK!:  Creo que a lo que tu te refieres con boilie es algo diferente a lo que nos referimos nosotros.

A ver, los boilies es un tipo de cebo con forma de bolas pequeñas de diferentes tamaños realizados a base de masillas, la cual se realiza mediante la mezcla de diferentes harinas, semillas y compuestos químicos que hacen que potencien su olor y sabor. Este tipo de cebo se utiliza frecuentemente para intentar capturar carpas de un tamaño ya considerable, mínimo 2-3 Kg, ya que, las menores de este peso no disponen de dientes faríngeos y por tanto, no son capaces de comer este tipo de cebos.

Este tipo de pesca, utilizando este cebo, es totalmente diferente a la pesca tradicional, las técnicas de pesca y los montajes que estamos acostumbrados.

Los boilies, se colocan en el anzuelo utilizando el sistema conocido como "pelo" (hair), que es de la siguiente manera:


Fuente: http://www.supercarp.com/es/montajes...P-UP%20RIG.htm

Y lo que se hace es introducir el boilie en ese hilo que se prolonga más allá del anzuelo, de tal forma que quede así, el boilie por debajo del anzuelo, y el propio anzuelo queda desnudo.


Fuente: http://www.carpones.com/hair_igfa

La carpa lo que hace es tragar el boilie entero y posteriormente traga también el anzuelo, y ahí es cuando se produce la picada, tiras y la carpa queda clavada.

En este vídeo puedes ver cómo se monta:

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Un boilie puesto en el mismo anzuelo? Eso sí que no lo he visto nunca  Creo que a lo que tu te refieres con boilie es algo diferente a lo que nos referimos nosotros.
> 
> A ver, los boilies es un tipo de cebo con forma de bolas pequeñas de diferentes tamaños realizados a base de masillas, la cual se realiza mediante la mezcla de diferentes harinas, semillas y compuestos químicos que hacen que potencien su olor y sabor. Este tipo de cebo se utiliza frecuentemente para intentar capturar carpas de un tamaño ya considerable, mínimo 2-3 Kg, ya que, las menores de este peso no disponen de dientes faríngeos y por tanto, no son capaces de comer este tipo de cebos.
> 
> Este tipo de pesca, utilizando este cebo, es totalmente diferente a la pesca tradicional, las técnicas de pesca y los montajes que estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> Los boilies, se colocan en el anzuelo utilizando el sistema conocido como "pelo" (hair), que es de la siguiente manera:
> 
> 
> ...


Veamos F. Lázaro, te lo voy a explicar un poco:
La mejor caña de pescar que yo tuve nunca fué de caña, que ni siquiera de bambú. Eso en mi pueblo no se conocía.
A ella atábamos los hilos de bramante fino y al final, después del plomo, que era una piedra, se le podía poner algo de sedal, nilón, y un anzuelo. Los más duchos hasta ponían un trozo de corcho que les servia de flotador. Luego venía el arte de poner el cebo en el anzuelo que solía ser pan los pobres, tocino los menos pobres.
Cuando el agua se movía por efecto del viento solíamos echar un poco de aceite con lo que conseguíamos mantener un momento de calma en la superficie. Y a esperar a que el zorro, nombre que le dábamos al tipo de pez que pescábamos, picara para tirar, con un golpe seco, de la caña y que se nos quedase enganchado.
Eso me duró hasta que me fuí interno con 12 años. Ya no he vuelto a pescar nunca.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La vedad que ta técnica del boilie tiene buena pinta, pero yo he pescado casi toda mi vida aproximadamente 42 años, aunque tengo algunos más, si vale de información he vivido en una presa junto al muro día y noche, algo habré aprendido.
He cogido una carpa de 8,5 kg y otra de 8,0 kg  en la misma tarde, aunque son buenas, lo importante es que no he escuchado nadie que haya sacado en este embalse ninguna tan grande.
Las sacamos mi mujer y yo a medio metro de la orilla, la más grande, la boya esta orillada, no se que técnica era esa, nos saltamos todas las leyes físicas y lógicas.
Siempre he pescado tradicional, a boya o a fondo, lo más novedoso que he utilizado ha sido el maíz pero siempre utilizado cebos recogido de la naturaleza, son los mejores.
Te puedo asegurar que he aburrido a más de uno con dichos cebos.
Una tarde siempre con mi mujer y mi hija, todo el mundo de Sevilla capital pescando, técnica de todas clases, tarde de verano, el agua como un espejo, sin aire, llegue sobre las siete ya estaba todo el mundo, saque mi lata de tomate herrumbrosa con mis lombrices cogida en un barranco ( aguas residuales) y cuando iba saliendo la gente se paraban  y me comentaban que para la semana que viene los tenia que enseñar, te aseguro que me ha pasado más de una vez.

Un par de batallitas, tengo más.
Agua, agua y agua.

----------


## REEGE

Un buen barbo pescado ayer en el Fresnedas con boile!!

----------


## REEGE

Logré capturar una bonita carpa común!!

----------


## sergi1907

Poco a poco te vas convirtiendo en un gran pescador.

Dentro de poco podréis organizar un campeonato entre los miembros del foro.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un día tendríamos que echar un rato de pesca aunque yo hace mucho tiempo que no pesco, pero íbamos a ver sin los  boile son mejores que las lombrices de mi pueblo. :Smile: 
REEGE como sigas así te van a salir escamas, je, je.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonitas capturas Reege... estás hecho un fiera con la caña, jeje  :Smile: 

A este paso, dentro de poco te veremos con la Selección Española disputando los mundiales, jeje. Por España, Reege!!!  :Big Grin: 






> REEGE como sigas así te van a salir escamas, je, je.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rio Ardila



----------


## REEGE

En primer lugar os pido disculpas por la mala calidad del móvil, pero es lo que suele ocurrir, cuando tienes una buena oportunidad de sacar una buena foto, no llevas la cámara...jejeje Preciosa carpa común sacada ayer del embalse de los molinillos de 3,5 kgrs, con boile de banana!!
Saludos!!

----------


## REEGE

Bueno os presento dos de las últimas capturas en mis días de pesca por el Fresnedas!!!!

20120715_201049.jpg
20120715_214014.jpg

----------


## perdiguera

Veo que te dedicas con profusión al lance pesquero.
Cuando pasa tiempo y no pones foto ¿Es que te vuelves con un cero patatero?
Por cierto enhorabuena por esa recolocación de María.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece que en la foto de la carpa, ¿hacía un poquillo de calor no?  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto Reege, este fin de semana (viernes por la tarde y durante todo el sábado) se celebra en El Vicario el Cto. de España de Selecciones Autonómicas de Pesca, así que si tienes libre puedes echar un buen ratillo viendo a los mejores cañistas de toda España. Yo no creo que me acerque, aunque bien es cierto que a veces funciono a impulsos y lo mismo me da la picada por ir a verlo. En todo caso, de acercarme sería el sábado ya que dura todo el día.

Por supuesto, espero que ganen los extremeños, como no podría ser de otra manera  :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que buen pescador te estás haciendo, mi enhorabuena.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Perdiguera... pocos días hay de éstos que te pican con ganas!!!!
De cada tres días uno te sueles divertir y pican... los otros dos te vienes como se dice en términos pesqueros... con un buen BOLO!!
Hoy he ido de nuevo por la tarde y 2 carpas, 2 buenos barbos y otros dos que no se lo que serían que cerquita de la orilla... fus, se largaron sin dar la cara!!
Gracias chicos y por lo de la señora tambien Perdiguera.
Los días sin ella y algunos con ella... los dedico a pasar la tarde o en el Fresnedas, o Los Molinillos o en Almagro, respirando Teatro y buenas tapas!!

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos...
Hoy con algo menos de calor que ayer y mucho viento he vuelto a ir a pasear las cañas.
He sacado tres barbos y aquí os enseño el mayor de ellos!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonito barbo  :Smile: 

Por cierto, a ver si cierras ya la válvula de la tubería, que a éste paso poca agua le va a quedar a las carpas y a los barbos para nadar, jejeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Así es F. Lázaro, como no cerremos el grifo nos quedamos sin agua... y sin trabajo!!! Que éstos son capaces de echarte por falta de agua!!
Bueno os enseño algo de lo pescado hoy.
Mi mejor día de pesca de éste casi año que llevo aficionado a "lo que circula por los embalses".
*2 Carpas royal, 3 comunes y 2 barbos!!*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## frfmfrfm

REGEE compañero que vas a dejar el pantano sin peces !
Un saludo y me gusta mucho tus fotos de pesca, me recuerda cuando lo hacia yo.
Que le pones de cebo, en mi pueblo se le pone en el anzuelo un euro para que se compren lo que quieran  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

No te preocupes, lo que pesco vuelve al agua...
Yo soy de los buenos y de los que no dejan basuras!!
En una caña pongo boile y en la otra (donde suelen caer las pequeñas), maiz.
Ahora con la crisis en vez de poner dos granitos, tengo que poner uno...jejeje

----------


## Luján

REEGE, te voy a tener que enviar otra gorra.... La vas a desgastar. :Big Grin: 

Como sigas pescando así, dentro de poco te quedarás sin nada, porque los habrás pescado a todos y habrán aprendido a evitar tu anzuelo  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí ahí Reege, dale duro! jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Pero ojo, ten cuidado... que nunca se sabe lo que hay debajo del agua  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Jope F. Lázaro, que susto me has dado...
Luján no te preocupes, dicen que los peces no tienen memoria y encima yo las trato de lujo.
Lo más bonito de todo es verlas escapar luego después de haberte hecho la foto en las orillas, lo despacio que lo hacen algunas...

----------


## REEGE

Ayer otra buena tarde de pesca...
3 Carpas comunes minitallas y tres buenos barbos, os enseño aquí el mayor de ellos!!
Saludos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué lástima de no llevar ayer la caña en el coche... que buena pinta tenía ese bichino  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

El otro día paseando por las orillas de Alange me llevé una buena alegría, varios percasoles pudriéndose al sol y siendo devorados por las hormigas.

Fuera esas mi***** de nuestras aguas!! No os podéis imaginar el terrible daño que hacen estos bichos a nuestras especies  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Lo mismo está pasando en Vallehermoso con los peces gato, la gente los pesca y los tira a las matas cercanas, pero la invasión de éstos bichos es bestial!!
Complicado se antoja eliminarlos y más como se empiecen a sacar ya grandecitos... que los pescadores carniceros disfruten y se sienten como los pescadores de siluros... :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo mismo está pasando en Vallehermoso con los peces gato, la gente los pesca y los tira a las matas cercanas, pero la invasión de éstos bichos es bestial!!


Mira la que había de peces gatos enanos el día del Cto. de Europa en Mérida. Bandos de éstos los hay a cientos... imagínate cuando toda esa peste crezca  :Mad: 





Lástima que no llevase ninguna red, sino, esos bichos los hubiese sacado del agua para que se lo comiesen los pájaros o las culebras.

----------


## perdiguera

^^ Pues ya sabes, escribe poner red en el coche, o algo parecido, en la puerta de la nevera.

----------


## REEGE

Capturado un pez gato de 80 kg. en el Ebro. 
Por José de Toledo | Apuntes de Naturaleza – jue, 27 sep 2012
Fotos publicadas por el pescador, Joseph Madigan, en su página de Facebook


Los ríos siempre están llenos de sorpresas. Como ecosistemas son un auténtico desafío. En ellos se aloja una gran diversidad, con muchos organismos curiosos e interesantes. Y también son el lugar idóneo para encontrar algunos animales que encajan con la definición de "monstruo". Como la reciente captura de un pez gato en el río Ebro.

Con más de 80 kilogramos de peso, casi dos metros y medio de longitud y completamente albino, este animal se puede calificar, al menos, como raro.  Este e
norme ejemplar fue pescado la pasada semana en las aguas del río Ebro.

Este animal ha sido capturado por un pescador británico que estaba en España de vacaciones. A pesar de ser, según él mismo reconoce, sólo un aficionado, ha sido capaz de luchar contra un pez de enorme tamaño y fuerza, y sacarlo a la superficie. En parte, gracias a la ayuda de su tío, con mucha más experiencia en estas lides, y que fue quien tuvo la idea de venir a España a pescar.

A pesar de su tamaño, no se trata ni mucho menos de un record. El animal que ostenta el premio es de la misma especie, pero pesaba casi 90 kilos. Eso sí, el capturado en el Ebro es el de mayor tamaño pescado en toda Europa.

Los mayores peces gato han sido capturados en su entorno natural. No son especies autóctonas de los ríos españoles, y han sido introducidos generalmente por grupos de pescadores. La intención era ofrecer a los aficionados a la pesca con caña un reto, ya que los peces de nuestros ríos son de menor tamaño. Sin embargo, y como suele ocurrir, estos animales han traspasado las fronteras que se les trató de imponer, y muchos de ellos son considerados hoy en día como especies invasoras con un alto impacto sobre los ríos y la fauna que en ellos habita.

*Una pena la verdad la introducción en nuestros ríos de éstos bichos tan sólo para el placer y enriquecimiento de unos pocos...
Deberían de estar super penados y más vigilados éstos actos de terrorismo contra nuestros ríos y embalses.*

----------


## Madrugaor

Los cientos de kilos de pescado autóctono que se habrá comido ese siluro para alcanzar los 80 kilos de peso.

----------


## willi

Os dejo algunas fotos de las carpas que cogimos ayer en el embalse de la cabezuela.
La primera que sacamos fue sobre las 12 de la mañana. Las demás picaron a partir de las 3 en un día bastante frio.

La primera captura.


Todas juntas.



Ya estaban cansadas de fotos y tuvimos que devolverlas al agua.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Para ser las fechas que son, tuvisteis una buena jornada. En estas fechas son reacias, se meten abajo y hay días que es mejor ni intentarlo...

----------


## willi

Ayer estuve de pesca en el embalse de la cabezuela, cerca de la presa.
En un día muy primaveral, hace 15 días helaos de frio, ayer sin chaqueta y buscando  la sombra.
Os dejo una foto de las capturas.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas carpas willi.
Las royales me gustan sobretodo la primera.
Por aquí con el agua chocolate, ni se ven asomar.
La verdad es que hace mucho frío como para ponerse a pescar por las mañanas y las tardes no se puede...
Ya tengo ganas de que vengan mejores tiempos para echar la caña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver en la tele a gente comiendo engodo, sí, engodo... increíble  :EEK!: 

Mira que hay gente rara que se como todo bicho que ve, ya sea una cucaracha o un escorpión... pero lo del engodo ya es demasiado, cómo narices se pueden comer eso  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

> Acabo de ver en la tele a gente comiendo engodo, sí, engodo... increíble 
> Mira que hay gente rara que se como todo bicho que ve, ya sea una cucaracha o un escorpión... pero lo del engodo ya es demasiado, cómo narices se pueden comer eso


Amigo Lázaro, el hambre y la crisis que son muy malas... :Embarrassment: 
La verdad es que para comerse eso hay que estar un poco loco.

----------


## willi

Ayer estuve de pesca en el embalse de la cabezuela. En un día no muy bueno, estuvimos la mayor parte del día dentro del coche por los chubascos débiles que por allí cayeron. Pescando a fondo y con catorce cañas puestas solo conseguimos cuatro capturas. Y la suerte fue para un amigo que fue al único que le picaron, nos metió un 4-0.

Uno de mis amigos encontró un araclan y unos sapos, nos dijo que eran venenosos. Buscare por el foro para subir las fotos en el sitio que corresponda.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Willi, tres carpas comunes algo es algo. Yo he sido aficionado al a pesca aunque ahora no ejerzo. Me gusta ver las fotos de vuestras capturas.
Un saludo y gracias desde Sevilla.

----------


## willi

Ayer estuve de pesca en el embalse de vallehermoso, tuvimos un día bueno en capturas a pesar de los chubascos débiles, que nos tuvo gran parte del día en el coche. Con diez cañas puestas capturamos 18 carpas comunes, 1carpa royal y un pequeño barbo, pero como siempre pasa, de las diez cañas algunas quedaron a cero y una que pesco hasta ocho.

Os dejo unas fotos.

Todas las capturas juntas. (Menudo escabeche para semana santa)   :Big Grin: 



El barbo.




Era broma lo del escabeche a mí no me gusta la carpa, de todas ellas solo un amigo se llevó una.


saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Ayer estuve de pesca en el embalse de vallehermoso, tuvimos un día bueno en capturas a pesar de los chubascos débiles, que nos tuvo gran parte del día en el coche. Con diez cañas puestas capturamos 18 carpas comunes, 1carpa royal y un pequeño barbo, pero como siempre pasa, de las diez cañas algunas quedaron a cero y una que pesco hasta ocho.
> 
> Os dejo unas fotos.
> 
> Todas las capturas juntas. (Menudo escabeche para semana santa)  
> 
> 
> 
> El barbo.
> ...



De verdad, te voy a dar un consejo:

No dejes que las carpas en el suelo, coleteando y erosionándose la dermis.
Con ello no consigues nada más que se arranquen las escamas (como se ve en las fotos) y el mucus protector que las rodean. Y al devolverlas al agua, en algunos casos, por esas "puertas abiertas" que han dejado las escamas perdidas, pueden entrar parásitos a la piel, y como consecuencia de su actuación, causar infecciones bacterianas que en muchos casos causan su muerte lenta y penosa.

No cuesta nada hacerse con una manta para carpas, que son baratas en el decatlhon o en cualquier comercio. Y si aún así, no te quieres gastar un céntimo, llévate un par de toallas viejas de la playa, las mojas en el agua y las doblas, poniendo sobre ellas a las carpas. Pero, por favor, no hagas eso porque es infringirles un daño innecesario y evitable.

----------


## REEGE

Hola no registrado, te doy la razón en eso, yo que soy un principiante al principio hacía lo mismo sin saber todo lo que dices, al final ya usa la manta o moqueta. Ante todo respeto hacia los animales que tantos buenos ratos de diversión nos ofrecen.
Seguro que Willi te hará caso y sus próximas fotos serán con unas carpas en moqueta o mantas.
Saludos y cada día se aprende algo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Hola no registrado, te doy la razón en eso, yo que soy un principiante al principio hacía lo mismo sin saber todo lo que dices, al final ya usa la manta o moqueta. Ante todo respeto hacia los animales que tantos buenos ratos de diversión nos ofrecen.
> Seguro que Willi te hará caso y sus próximas fotos serán con unas carpas en moqueta o mantas.
> Saludos y cada día se aprende algo.


 Nadie nace enseñado.
Lo importante es asimilar y tener ganas de mejorar.

----------


## willi

> De verdad, te voy a dar un consejo:
> 
> No dejes que las carpas en el suelo, coleteando y erosionándose la dermis.
> Con ello no consigues nada más que se arranquen las escamas (como se ve en las fotos) y el mucus protector que las rodean. Y al devolverlas al agua, en algunos casos, por esas "puertas abiertas" que han dejado las escamas perdidas, pueden entrar parásitos a la piel, y como consecuencia de su actuación, causar infecciones bacterianas que en muchos casos causan su muerte lenta y penosa.
> 
> No cuesta nada hacerse con una manta para carpas, que son baratas en el decatlhon o en cualquier comercio. Y si aún así, no te quieres gastar un céntimo, llévate un par de toallas viejas de la playa, las mojas en el agua y las doblas, poniendo sobre ellas a las carpas. Pero, por favor, no hagas eso porque es infringirles un daño innecesario y evitable.



Muchas gracias por el consejo no registrado.

La verdad es que no sabía que sufrieran tanto, siempre las tratamos con cuidado al quitarles el anzuelo y al dejarlas en el suelo para sacarles la foto, pero claro las pobres asustadas coletean y se dañan, les echamos agua por encima y se quedan tranquilas. Las próximas capturas como ha dicho Reege tendrán su buena manta.

No volverá a pasar muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De verdad, te voy a dar un consejo:
> 
> No dejes que las carpas en el suelo, coleteando y erosionándose la dermis.
> Con ello no consigues nada más que se arranquen las escamas (como se ve en las fotos) y el mucus protector que las rodean. Y al devolverlas al agua, en algunos casos, por esas "puertas abiertas" que han dejado las escamas perdidas, pueden entrar parásitos a la piel, y como consecuencia de su actuación, causar infecciones bacterianas que en muchos casos causan su muerte lenta y penosa.
> 
> No cuesta nada hacerse con una manta para carpas, que son baratas en el decatlhon o en cualquier comercio. Y si aún así, no te quieres gastar un céntimo, llévate un par de toallas viejas de la playa, las mojas en el agua y las doblas, poniendo sobre ellas a las carpas. Pero, por favor, no hagas eso porque es infringirles un daño innecesario y evitable.


Totalmente de acuerdo con vd. no registrado.

----------


## No Registrado

> Muchas gracias por el consejo no registrado.
> 
> La verdad es que no sabía que sufrieran tanto, siempre las tratamos con cuidado al quitarles el anzuelo y al dejarlas en el suelo para sacarles la foto, pero claro las pobres asustadas coletean y se dañan, les echamos agua por encima y se quedan tranquilas. Las próximas capturas como ha dicho Reege tendrán su buena manta.
> 
> No volverá a pasar muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos.


Enhorabuena, así da gusto.
Todos estamos en contínuo aprendizaje, cada día se pueden aprender cosas que redunden en una mejora de nuestra actividad en la pesca. 
Merece la pena mejorar y dar un buen trato a esos amigos con aletas que tan buenos ratos nos hacen pasar.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo siento mucho, pero a mi opinión es que estáis totalmente equivocado aunque pienso que todos tenéis muy buena fe.
Yo he conocido embalses en España que no había ni una sola carpa y el estado las introdujo, creo que el antiguo ICONA, haciendo un daño enorme a nuestros ecosistemas.

La carpa común o europea (Cyprinus carpio) es un pez de agua dulce, emparentada con la carpa dorada, con la cual puede incluso tener descendencia híbrida. Ha sido introducida en todos los continentes a excepción de la Antártida. Está incluida en la lista 100 de las especies exóticas invasoras más dañinas del mundo de la Unión Internacional para la Conservación de la Naturaleza.

La carpa común es un pez procedente de Asia que se introdujo en casi todos los lugares del mundo.

El enlace.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyprinus_carpio

Yo pensaba lo mismo que ustedes.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## No Registrado

Son dos cosas distintas Francisco.

 Una cosa es que sea una especie introducida, la carpa igual que la tenca en España desde época de los romanos para cultivo, y otra cosa es el trato a un animal.

 Si es una especie introducida, y el estado a través del organismo correspondiente ordena su sacrificio según sale del agua, habrá que cumplirlo. por supuesto que con eso estoy de acuerdo. Para el sacrificio, lo mejor son las mazas con las que se le da a los salmones, un golpe seco en el colodrillo, y a dormir. Estoy de acuerdo con que los alóctonos hay que sacarlos.

 Otra cosa distinta es que cuando se capture un animal se le dé el mejor trato posible, que es de lo que se trata en éstos mensajes; donde unos peces se han pescado, se han fotografiado y se han soltado. Lo que yo he dicho es que eso se puede hacer con un trato más favorable al animal.

 Estoy seguro que estamos de acuerdo.

Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

El trato siempre el mejor posible a los animales, ya hace años que ni pesco ni cazo me da pena hacerle daño a los animales, pero me gusta que habléis de pesca.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## santy

Sin entrar en polémicas, porque no me gustan, hoy me he dado cuenta que el la corrección de la orden de vedas de Castilla - La Mancha, (DOCM 05/03/2013), permiten la devolución al agua de las truchas arcoiris, y de los black bass.
Desde mi punto de vista, una buenísima noticia.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## No Registrado

> Sin entrar en polémicas, porque no me gustan, hoy me he dado cuenta que el la corrección de la orden de vedas de Castilla - La Mancha, (DOCM 05/03/2013), permiten la devolución al agua de las truchas arcoiris, y de los black bass.
> Desde mi punto de vista, una buenísima noticia.
> Un saludo a todos.


 Desde el punto de vista de las tiendas de pesca, estupendo.

 Desde el punto de vista de las especies autóctonas, un genocidio, o "bichicidio", por si alguien me dice que está mal escrito.

 El bass, en ciertos escenarios artificiales, como embalses que no tengan grandes ríos que aporten, lo puedo entender.
Pero con las arcoiris, que está demostrado que contagian enfermedades contra las que están vacunadas, a las fario, no lo entiendo. Además de que compiten con ellas desplazándolas.

 Puedo entender que guste pescar bass en ciertos escenarios, su pesca es la leche, pero si se pescaran con anzuelo y pan francés, en lugar de con señuelos caros, no se les hubiera sacado de la lista.
Lo que no entiendo es que a la gente le guste pescar 6 ó 7 truchas aroiris,que generalmente vienen sin aletas y que las han soltado 15 días antes, encima pagando más de lo que veln en la pescadería. Pescar una fariocon anzuelo sin muerte y soltarla, vale por 100 truchas arco iris de repoblación.
 Si se hiciera una buena gestión del río, y una pesca sin muerte, más una buena educación, no se necesitarían truchas arco iris.

----------


## santy

He dicho que no voy a entrar en polémicas, y no lo voy a hacer, pero "no registrado", prueba a soltar una trucha fario en el Jucar de El picazo para abajo a ver lo que dura, y a mi personalmente me parece más genocidio o "bichicidio" como tu dices matar 50 bases de 10 cm. para luego tirarlos al cubo de la basura.
De todas formas es lo último que te contesto por dos razones, la primera, es que pienso que si quieres opinar tanto sobre este tema, deberías registrarte, que aquí todavía, al menos que yo sepa no la han quitado un trozo a nadie por estar registrado y que todos sepamos algo de quien participa en este foro. Y la segunda, es que tus comentarios me suenan a ecologista radical, contra los cuales no tengo nada en contra, mientras que no quieran imponerme sus ideas.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## No Registrado

> He dicho que no voy a entrar en polémicas, y no lo voy a hacer, pero "no registrado", prueba a soltar una trucha fario en el Jucar de El picazo para abajo a ver lo que dura, y a mi personalmente me parece más genocidio o "bichicidio" como tu dices matar 50 bases de 10 cm. para luego tirarlos al cubo de la basura.
> De todas formas es lo último que te contesto por dos razones, la primera, es que pienso que si quieres opinar tanto sobre este tema, deberías registrarte, que aquí todavía, al menos que yo sepa no la han quitado un trozo a nadie por estar registrado y que todos sepamos algo de quien participa en este foro. Y la segunda, es que tus comentarios me suenan a ecologista radical, contra los cuales no tengo nada en contra, mientras que no quieran imponerme sus ideas.
> Un saludo a todos.


 Yo no sé lo que te parece a tí, te he puesto simplemente una opinión con la que, como es lógico puedes estar de acuerdo o no. Pero la opinión que te he puesto sobre los efectos de la trucha arco iris  sobre la fario es algo contrastado. Y sobre el interés económico del bass también.

También, te pido que no me insultes llamándome ecologista radical, ya que si lo fuera, estaría en contra de la pesca y no creería que el bass podría habitar perfectamente en embases cerrados como es La Cabezuela, que para salir de allí, si no es por la mano del hombre lo tiene imposible. Mide tus palabras. Que yo sepa no te he insultado, por lo que te pido que retires públicamente ese calificativo despectivo según las normas del foro.

 Y no me insistas con el tema del registro, que yo haré lo que me dé la real gana. Mis mensajes y mis entradas en la página tienen el mismo valor que los tuyos, incluso más, porque como sé como funciona ésto, me preocupo de pinchar en todos los banner que salen en cabecera, aunque no me interesen, y varias veces, para contribuir en lo que pueda a ue la página se mantenga. Así que no insistas. Y si no estás de acuerdo, se lo dices al jefe y que lo prohíba.

 Y procura tratar bien a las carpas con una manta, que son 4 duros como te he dicho, que verlas revolcarse y perder escamas es lamentable.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## santy

Mira Miguel (al menos sabemos como te llamas) vamos por partes, tu puedes tener tus ideas, pero desde que el momento en que una trucha arco iris entra al río solamente en unos tramos concretos como son los cotos intensivos, y que es estéril, vacunada y con múltiples controles sanitarios, no creo que sea tan perjudicial como algunos dicen, ahora eso si, introducirlas en una cabecera de río, o en aguas habitadas por las fario, o en donde la calidad de las aguas permitan su reintroducción, me parece un disparate. En cuanto a lo del interés económico del bass, yo no lo veo solo desde ese punto de vista, como especie deportiva es de lo mejor que hay en muchas zonas.

Lo del insulto, no pienso retirarlo, ya que en ningún momento mi intención es descalificarte, si quisiera hacerlo habría añadido otro calificativo más después, y claro que no me has insultado, hasta ahí podríamos llegar.
En cuanto a lo del registro, claro que puedes hacer lo que te de la real gana, pero como yo no lo veo así, pues en *mi opinión personal* prohibiría a los no registrados opinar en este foro, porque es muy fácil entrar a meter cizaña bajo el amparo del anonimato, y de lo que tengan más valor que los míos, lo dudo mucho, y ahora me voy al jefe a chivarme....

Siguiendo, con lo de las carpas te has colado, ya que las fotos no son mías, ni conozco al compañero Willi, pero me gustaría para compartir alguna jornada de pesca con el. El día que me veas pescar me das consejos de como hacerlo y como tratar a los peces, mientras tanto no te admito que me digas nada. Por cierto, tengo la manta y rejones especiales de micro malla para no dañar las escamas ni las aletas de las carpas.

Para terminar, si crees que no se de que estoy hablando en alguno de estos temas, te diré que a mis 46 años, llevo más de 30 pescando, he pertenecido a 5 sociedades colaboradoras, en ellas, ayudado a crear 2 cotos intensivos, y desde hace 9 años, vocal del Consejo Provincial de Pesca de Albacete, así que creo que se de que hablo.

Con esto, doy por concluida mi participación en este hilo, así que un saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Otra vez el no registrado de turno, que dice que tanto sabe de cómo funciona esto que sabe leer las IP'S  de los demás , se ha cargado la participación de un miembro.
¡Qué casualidad! Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Señores aquí somos importantes todos, los no registrados y los registrados, intentemos explicar nuestras convicciones y respetar a la de los demás.
Aquí nadie somo enemigos sino personas con distintos puntos de vista.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## No Registrado

> Mira Miguel (al menos sabemos como te llamas) vamos por partes, tu puedes tener tus ideas, pero desde que el momento en que una trucha arco iris entra al río solamente en unos tramos concretos como son los cotos intensivos, y que es estéril, vacunada y con múltiples controles sanitarios, no creo que sea tan perjudicial como algunos dicen, ahora eso si, introducirlas en una cabecera de río, o en aguas habitadas por las fario, o en donde la calidad de las aguas permitan su reintroducción, me parece un disparate. En cuanto a lo del interés económico del bass, yo no lo veo solo desde ese punto de vista, como especie deportiva es de lo mejor que hay en muchas zonas.
> 
> Lo del insulto, no pienso retirarlo, ya que en ningún momento mi intención es descalificarte, si quisiera hacerlo habría añadido otro calificativo más después, y claro que no me has insultado, hasta ahí podríamos llegar.
> En cuanto a lo del registro, claro que puedes hacer lo que te de la real gana, pero como yo no lo veo así, pues en *mi opinión personal* prohibiría a los no registrados opinar en este foro, porque es muy fácil entrar a meter cizaña bajo el amparo del anonimato, y de lo que tengan más valor que los míos, lo dudo mucho, y ahora me voy al jefe a chivarme....
> 
> Siguiendo, con lo de las carpas te has colado, ya que las fotos no son mías, ni conozco al compañero Willi, pero me gustaría para compartir alguna jornada de pesca con el. El día que me veas pescar me das consejos de como hacerlo y como tratar a los peces, mientras tanto no te admito que me digas nada. Por cierto, tengo la manta y rejones especiales de micro malla para no dañar las escamas ni las aletas de las carpas.
> 
> Para terminar, si crees que no se de que estoy hablando en alguno de estos temas, te diré que a mis 46 años, llevo más de 30 pescando, he pertenecido a 5 sociedades colaboradoras, en ellas, ayudado a crear 2 cotos intensivos, y desde hace 9 años, vocal del Consejo Provincial de Pesca de Albacete, así que creo que se de que hablo.
> 
> Con esto, doy por concluida mi participación en este hilo, así que un saludo a todos.


Oye, cizaña no he metido. Yo me he limitado a opinar y tú has montado en cólera.

A ver si no se va a poder tener una opinión. 
No voy a entrar en tu juego porque creo que has perdido los nervios y no sabes ni lo que dices. Tómate una tila y descansa, que será mejor. Te felicito por tu participación en tantas organizaciones pescadoras, pero con ciertas ideas...,maaadre mía, no me extraña que los autóctonos se batan en retirada..

 En lo que sí me he confundido es en pensar que eras Willi, que es una persona muy educada, reconozco el error.

 Un saludo, yo sí seguiré leyendo en el hilo y opinando. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Otra vez el no registrado de turno, que dice que tanto sabe de cómo funciona esto que sabe leer las IP'S  de los demás , se ha cargado la participación de un miembro.
> ¡Qué casualidad! Miguel.


 No te iba a contestar, pero lo hago por alusiones.

 ¿Donde he dicho yo que lea las IP´S? He dicho otra cosa distinta que tú interpretas a tu manera y haces un juício de valor.
 Yo no me he cargado la participación de ningún miembro. Ese miembro se ha enfadado porque no acepta opiniones, me insulta, me descalifica, y dice que no va a participar. Que haga lo que quiera. 
En España tenemos libertad de expresión, ¿no estás de acuerdo?

 Aunque me gustaría saber por qué me tienes tanta manía como demuestras. No porque me importe, sino porque es algo extraño. Has perdido los nervios varias veces y no entiendo el por qué

Pero bueno, tú a lo tuyo. ¿eh?





> Señores aquí somos importantes todos, los no registrados y los registrados, intentemos explicar nuestras convicciones y respetar a la de los demás.
> Aquí nadie somo enemigos sino personas con distintos puntos de vista.
> Un saludo a todos, Francisco.


 Exacto.

Muchas gracias por tu sensatez Francisco.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Miguel vamos a dar solo nuestra opinión sin intentar juzgar a los demás, va para todo el mundo.
No me gusta alguna actuaciones por los dos lados, intentemos comprender a los demás aunque no compartamos sus ideas, debemos entender que todos tenemos nuestro lado malo y nuestro lado bueno, seguro que podemos aprender los unos de los otros.
Si nos damos un poco de tiempo entenderemos que no merece la pena llegar a este punto.
Por favor dejemoslo ya.
Gracias a todos.

----------


## willi

Ayer estuve de pesca en el embalse de Vallehermoso.  En un día regular de pesca capturamos 2 carpas comunes y 6 carpines. Como se me olvido la manta para las fotos, mi sobrino fue el encargado de posar con ellas.


Os dejo unas fotos.

----------


## juanluzon

Jo willi es el pez mas grande que el pescador.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Ayer estuve de pesca en el embalse de Vallehermoso.  En un día regular de pesca capturamos 2 carpas comunes y 6 carpines. Como se me olvido la manta para las fotos, mi sobrino fue el encargado de posar con ellas.
> 
> 
> Os dejo unas fotos.


Da gusto ver a los chavalines aficionándose a algo sano.
Felicidades Willi.

¿el carrete que llevas es un shimano?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## aberroncho

¿Cómo se le podía llamar a este tipo de pesca? Desde luego este elemento practica el CAPTURA Y NO SUELTA.

----------


## willi

Esta mañana estado de pesca en el embalse de la Cabezuela. Después de varias semanas sin  poder ir de pesca, hoy por fin me he quitado el mono. No habido mucha suerte para las fechas que estamos, 4 carpas comunes, 1 royal y 4 carpines.

Os dejo una foto de las más grandes.






> Da gusto ver a los chavalines aficionándose a algo sano.
> Felicidades Willi.
> 
> ¿el carrete que llevas es un shimano?
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


No es un shimano Miguel, la  caña es de mi cuñado, tiene buen equipo el tío.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Esta mañana estado de pesca en el embalse de la Cabezuela. Después de varias semanas sin  poder ir de pesca, hoy por fin me he quitado el mono. No habido mucha suerte para las fechas que estamos, 4 carpas comunes, 1 royal y 4 carpines.
> 
> Os dejo una foto de las más grandes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es un shimano Miguel, la  caña es de mi cuñado, tiene buen equipo el tío.
> ...


Eres un fenómeno Willi. Mi más sincera enhorabuena.

 A disfrutar de la pesca. 


Un fuerte abrazo. Miguel

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos no ha empezado mal la temporada de pesca...jejeje
Una carpa común de unos 2kgs en el Embalse de Los Molinillos en mis primeras horas de pesca.
Mal día hoy para pescar, al principio niebla y luego mucho aire.

Perdonar pero no llevé ni la moqueta ni la sacadera, pero prometo que no sufrío... :Embarrassment:

----------


## frfmfrfm

REEGE, ya te vas pareciendo a un pescador  :Big Grin: 
Buena captura.
Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Bueno, yo no los pesco, pero si los veo y llevo la cámara los fotografío y os los enseño.
este barbo está en Alcalá del Jucar, a la altura del puente romano, y había varios más del mismo tamaño. Doy tantos datos porque estos animales saben latín, y no pican ni por casualidad, y  de todas formas, si consigues sacar uno y no va con mimo al agua, los lugareños te apedrean :Smile: 

A ver como se ve, debe pesar unos 4 o 5 kilos.




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno el viernes estuve en Los Molinillos y aunque tuve varias picadas, tan sólo pude sacar del agua ésta carpilla que no llegaría al medio kilo.
La verdad es que vi mucha actividad por los juncos de las orillas, no se si estarían llevando a cabo la freza y no están tan pendienes de los boilies.

----------


## willi

Esta mañana estado de pesca en el rio Azuer en las excavaciones. No se ha dado mal para el poco tiempo que estado, el problema que ay es el pez gato y algún que otro cangrejo que se comen el cebo y no te dejan tranquilo. Pero para pasar un buen rato no está mal.

Os dejo algunas fotos de las capturas.




Tiene que haber cientos de ellos, y crías  ni se saben.



La primera vez que saco un cangrejo pescando con flotador.

----------


## willi

Esta mañana estado de pesca en el rio Guadiana en Daimiel. En una mañana fresquita las  picadas llegaron pronto una tras de otra, se presentaba un día estupendo pero después de sacar la tercera se acabó la racha y cuatro horas de aburrimiento.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de una "captura y suelta" de esta mañana en Badajoz:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La carpa acepta todo tipo de cebos... jajajajaja


Fuente: https://twitter.com/ProfesorSerbal/s...189248/photo/1

----------

willi (24-dic-2013)

----------


## No Registrado

Pero mira como beben los peces en el rio, pero mira como beben .......

----------


## santy

Me acabo de dar cuenta que no puse estas fotos de un par de barbos del Jucar de la temporada pasada, de los únicos días en que se pueden engañar a los más grandes por el cebo en concreto, no por otra cosa, el primero debía rondar el kilo y medio, y el segundo estaba cerca de los tres. Pescados sin muerte, y nadando de nuevo en su poza, espero que este año vuelvan a salir en esos días tontos, y que hayan engordado más.





Un saludo a todos.

----------

HUESITO (22-ene-2014),Los terrines (22-ene-2014),Rio Ardila (21-feb-2014),willi (22-ene-2014)

----------

